# seat belts on rear side facing seats



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 1993 executive and have been told because of its age there is no requirements for seat belts/restraints on the side facing seats..anyone confirm this?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, not at all safe to have seatbelts on side facing seats.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There's no legal requirement for belts to be fitted anywhere that they weren't originally fitted to.


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...does this mean it is legal to transport people or a person on one of the side facing seats without a belt/restraint :?:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, it's perfectly legal but of course not necessarily safe in an accident.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jack99 said:


> Thanks for the replies...does this mean it is legal to transport people or a person on one of the side facing seats without a belt/restraint :?:


It's legal, but extremely unadvisable! 8O :roll:

Just think what would happen if you had to slam the anchors on or (perish the thought) had a head-on collision!

Apart from the injuries sustained by the rear passengers, you would be no better off if one or more of them was catapulted into the back of your head.

Your choice of course, but if you hit something solid at 40mph, the rear passengers will suddenly be flying toward the front of the van at 40mph! 8O

Elementary Physics.

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Agree with all the above, also check with your insurance, you may not be covered if carrying passengers in unbelted seats.
Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I checked with my insurers prior to going to Holland.
Respose was.
If seat belts are fitted they must be used, however I can carry two passengers in the unbelted seats.

Dave p


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies...initially i had no intention whatsoever of carrying anyone in the side facing seats...but have been conned into one journey... albeit short.. is of no relevance... and of course the afore mentioned risks obviously still apply..thanks again


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think you may find you are not allowed to carry children in the rear without belts.
Adults can make up thier own mind. I had a minibus with no belts and this was always pointed out at the ministry, at the mot test.

Andy


----------



## johnjp (Sep 23, 2010)

I checked the VOSA site about this and understand that a person above 14 years of age is not required to be seated in a seat with a restraint (seatbelt), if one is not available.
Presumably means they are allowed to sit in the side facing seats


----------

